# Horizontales Scrollen verbieten



## Sunlight-67969-Lud (2. März 2005)

Ich würde gerne wissen, ob man horizontales Scrollen verbieten kann, aber man weiterhin vertikal scrollen kann. Und wenn ja, wie das möglich ist.

MFG
Sunlight


edit: Oh, tut mir leid, bitte ins JS-Forum verschieben! :-(


----------



## ehnatnor (3. März 2005)

Meines Wissens nach ist das nicht möglich. Da kannst lediglich die Scrollbar im IE per Farbgestaltung ausblenden oder generell verbieten, dass überhaupt eine angezeigt wird.

Im Grunde genommen sind diese Möglichkeiten aber eigentlich Quatsch, da du doch wahrscheinlich viel besser die entsprechend darzustellende Seite passend formatieren kannst, so dass keine horizontale Scrollbar benötigt wird.

Gruß, ehnatnor


----------



## puetz (3. März 2005)

Versuchs mal mit CSS:


```
OverFlow: auto;
```


----------



## Sunlight-67969-Lud (3. März 2005)

Ist ein bisschen schwer zu erklären. Schauts euch am besten einfach mal selbst an. Wahrscheinlich liegt die Lösung auf der Hand und ich sehe den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht.
http://home.arcor.de/enemykiller/index.html
bitte mal durchklicken: jugend => aufs bild klicken => hier das problem !

Wie bekomm ich nun den horizontalen Scrollbalken weg ?

Daten:
Framegröße: 785px
BG-Größe: 770px

Würde gern den horizontalen Scrollbalken los sein, ohne an korrektem Zentrieren (in der "virtuellen Textbox") einbüßen zu müssen.



edit: Schreibfehler


----------



## Wiegi (3. März 2005)

So wie ich das sehe, kannst du nur die Grösse anpassen.
Bringt aber nicht viel, mit einer Auflösung unter 1024x768 Pixel kommt trotzdem der Balken.

Lass dieses Fenster doch mit JS scrollen oder mach einen "include".

Bin eben kein Fan von Frames.


----------



## metty (3. März 2005)

Ganz nebenbei solltest du die Headlines aus deinen Hintergrundgrafiken rausnehmen weil diese sich bei mir kachelt (1280 * 1024). Sowohl bei Startseite, Jugend etc....
Oder du stellst das Kacheln mittels CSS ab.


----------



## Sunlight-67969-Lud (3. März 2005)

Die Headlines sind in meiner fertigen Version, die ich aufm PC hab draußen...is nur die Testversion, die ich draußen hab...die is noch nich aktualisiert


----------

